
4 Ways to Stay Motivated on Your Side Project - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2017/02/24/side-project-motivation/#.WLBCUZjt71k.hackernews
======
cominous
Most important for me is to keep it fun and dont Stress out ;).

